# WARNING. Some Graphic content. Horses Shot With Crossbow at My Stables.



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi all,

Some of you may/may not have heard about this incident that occurred a few days ago in Darwin, Australia. It did reach a large number across the globe I believe.

This is honestly just to raise awareness I suppose. 

A few days ago, a pony and a champion QH were shot with a crossbow where I keep my horse, it's believed to have happened after dark by a 17 year old boy. 
It's absolutely disgusting what has happened. What what I know, The QH was shot in the hind first, VERY lucky to have survived. The delinquents then had to retrieve the arrow from this horse (they only had 2 arrows apparently) No idea HOW they got near the horse again. They have then, shot a beautiful 20yo Haflinger pony who was 2 weeks from retirement twice. Once in the flank, once in the should. The pony was not found until 4pm the following day. Likely to have been in agony, The vet / police were called, sadly after the vet attempted to operate she said the injury was too severe to her gut and she had to be put to sleep. 
This just makes me so incredibly angry. 

This pony was the love of many children, adults, had been at out club for years. Until some idiot child decides to play hunter. 

This, as you can imagine, got very big very quickly to our horse community, was shared over 9 million times world wide in the end. 
Because locally it got into our news/front paper, thankfully, the parents of the shooter I think found out, and took him to the police to turn himself in. 
All 4 involved, were arrested, then released. 
Unfortunately it is looking like they will not get hard punishment for this, as they are minors it's looking to be a 'Youth Diversion Program' meaning most likely community service. 
Which has outraged a lot of people, as it was a calculated malice act. 
It has came out one boy 'bragged' to his friends that he was 'going to shoot a horse'

I'll attach some photos / links below if you wish to know more. 

One of those horrible tragedies that make you even more grateful to have your horses safe. 

Outrage over deadly arrow attack on Pearly the Pony in Darwin - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


No Cookies | NT News


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I had seen this story multiple times, but did not realize it was at your stable. Thank God your horse is safe! It disgusts me that anyone could be this cruel and stupid. Those horses suffered for no reason.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I vote for shooting the shooter in the gut with an arrow and leaving him to die.

A 17 year old with no respect for life doesn't need to be loose in society.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

@phantomhorse13 couldn't agree more.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I hadn't heard this. How heartbreaking! I'm so sorry it happened at your stable. I have to agree with phantomhorse... a 17 year old who can do this is seriously deranged. He knew what he was doing. At 17, I had moved out of my parents house to a different city and started university. He was old enough to understand the severity of his actions.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I vote for shooting the shooter in the gut with an arrow and leaving him to die.
> 
> A 17 year old with no respect for life doesn't need to be loose in society.


Let's put this into perspective: Someone who buys a horse without knowing what they are doing, spoiling it and turning it into a dangerous animal that has to be put down, has no more, and no less, regard for life than this knucklehead.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Agree with what has been said about the 17 year old. At that age, he was WELL aware of what he was doing and what the consequences were. This is only the beginning of the pain and suffering that person will cause.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

mmshiro said:


> Let's put this into perspective: Someone who buys a horse without knowing what they are doing, spoiling it and turning it into a dangerous animal that has to be put down, has no more, and no less, regard for life than this knucklehead.


I disagree.

There is no malice in the actions of the ignorant person you describe. Intent is everything in this case.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't know what else to say but I am sorry. Humans are indeed the sickest of all creatures. To do this for the enjoyment of doing so/ watching an animal suffer is beyond comprehension.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> There is no malice in the actions of the ignorant person you describe. Intent is everything in this case.


Absolutely, this was a deliberate choice to be cruel and deadly, and it is horrible. There are many people who cause suffering by ignorance, some by negligence, I would treat them all differently...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that photo is odd. There is no blood, and the arrow casts no shadow. I saw it on facebook and was thinking it was photoshopped and a fake, but you say you KNOW this incident, personally?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> that photo is odd. There is no blood, and the arrow casts no shadow. I saw it on facebook and was thinking it was photoshopped and a fake, but you say you KNOW this incident, personally?


That sounds like you are questioning the OPs truthfulness? I'm wondering why?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

mmshiro said:


> Let's put this into perspective: Someone who buys a horse without knowing what they are doing, spoiling it and turning it into a dangerous animal that has to be put down, has no more, and no less, regard for life than this knucklehead.


I totally disagree with this statement. 
Although I do believe that when someone obtains any kind of animal, they owe it to that animal to do as much research as they can before doing so. But, even if they don't, it is not the same thing as going out and shooting an animal for the sheer pleasure of doing so. You don't know what you don't know. This teen knew exactly what the repercussions would be for these poor animals when he did it and he didn't care.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> that photo is odd. There is no blood


Often arrow injuries don't bleed externally, as the shaft plugs the hole as the injured tissues swell around it.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> There is no malice in the actions of the ignorant person you describe. Intent is everything in this case.


That's no excuse considering the ease with which information is available nowadays. You have to be *willfully* ignorant to screw up a horse to the extend that it becomes such a danger that it has to be killed.

The same goes for people who stop feeding their horses because "money is tight", etc. 

As for the idiot who shot the horse, his name will be familiar to the community, so good luck to him finding a job. I'd also welcome a civil lawsuit for the loss of use to the owner and mental anguish. 

However, proposing to shoot him in the gut with a cross bow and leaving him to die crosses the line on so many levels that I'm rather disappointed someone even proposed this.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> that photo is odd. There is no blood, and the arrow casts no shadow. I saw it on facebook and was thinking it was photoshopped and a fake, but you say you KNOW this incident, personally?


Yes I was there in person, and saw it with my own eyes before the vet arrived. 
There have been a few who have questioned the photo. I understand it comes across looking bizarre. The articles show better photos, here are a few on my phone I took personally.
As far as from a vets perspective I believe the way they were shot in they then 'dropped' they were also in so deep that perhaps that help them in? I'm not sure why blood wasn't present like it was in the other horse.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

mmshiro said:


> However, proposing to shoot him in the gut with a cross bow and leaving him to die crosses the line on so many levels .


The shooter certainly crossed the line when he willfully and intentionally shot that horse not once but twice. Malicious actions should have consequences. Obviously fear of people knowing who he was afterwards or a civil lawsuit wasn't enough to deter him.

The link between torturing animals and later violence towards people is well documented.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

phantomhorse13 said:


> The shooter certainly crossed the line when he willfully and intentionally shot that horse not once but twice. Malicious actions should have consequences. Obviously fear of people knowing who he was afterwards or a civil lawsuit wasn't enough to deter him.
> 
> The link between torturing animals and later violence towards people is well documented.


100%

Almost every serial killer on record started on animals. It is an unfortunate fact.
What causes this kind of malice is linked to those kind of psychopaths. Takes a very sick person to do this. This isn't hunting, this isn't being 'young and naive' this is most likely someone with a clear mental health disorder.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

I am so sorry for your and your stables loss. I went to a sanctuary the other day that had the cutest little pony. When I asked his story, I was told he was being used as target practice by teenage boys. Young men need direction, or current schooling system does not provide that.

Edit: not providing excuses for the young lad. What he did was atrocious.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

That's horrible! The pony looks so sweet and gentle, even with two arrows in his gut! It just makes me so angry, how one of our species could just up and shoot two innocent, defenseless, sweet animals of a much better, gentler, and kinder species! And to think that he's going to get away with MURDER because he's under 18 and because most judges and juries out there have never even been close to a horse, much less love one, and think killing a horse is like throwing a rock and shattering a window. And that there are people out there who don't go to the trouble of teaching their kids right from wrong, and just let them become criminals. It's just sickening! It makes me feel as though I'm the only member of the younger generation who still has a heart and isn't totally stupid and touched in the head!!

Something like that happening where you keep your horse must be extremely hard for you!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you, @SeaBiscuit, for clarifying that. I was not questioning your truthfulness. The fact that someone on HF was stating this made me believe something that I HAD questioned based solely on FB posts. Your further photos help dispel the oddness of that one photo.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

So sorry this has happened. What a horrible crime against this poor pony who was so well loved. Really wish he could have been saved. 

Do I understand right there were four individuals that committed this horrendous crime??? String them all up! 

The old eye-for-an-eye sure seems to fit this case; how would they like to be targets for the pony and horse's owners to shoot at? 


To the OP - please add a warning of graphic photos (if you have not already done so) it is really hard to see these pictures and some people may not wish to view them.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

So sorry for the horse owners and for you seabiscuit because that has to make you fear for your horse. 

I'm all for an eye for an eye, or in this case gut shot. Sorry but at 17 "he's just a kid and doesn't know better" is not a valid or reasonable excuse. Maybe if people (lets face it, it's not just kids) had to suffer consequences for their actions other than just a slap on the wrist they and others might think twice before doing.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

This is truly hideous. What kind of life does this idiot boy lead to be shooting horses? Someone needs to ask his parents some serious questions.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have to agree with a lot of the others, at 17 he knew what he was doing, if he had killed a person at 17 and bragged about it.. he would go to jail and be tried as an adult.. but a horse is a slap on the wrist.. that's just wrong


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Can a mod please add a warning to the thread title? I can't seem to edit my first post. 

Apologies if this has been too graphic for anyone. 

I agree with all above, I'd like to know how far off his 18th birthday he is...

I am very very fearful for my horse, as you can imagine a few sleepless nights, and even being so big in the media here can also be worrisome... as I feel it leaves us quite vulnerable.
I am only 4 weeks away from having my horse moved (pre-planned) so just hoping these few weeks go by quickly.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

mmshiro said:


> That's no excuse considering the ease with which information is available nowadays. You have to be *willfully* ignorant to screw up a horse to the extend that it becomes such a danger that it has to be killed.
> 
> The same goes for people who stop feeding their horses because "money is tight", etc.
> 
> ...


Still, someone who gets a horse without knowing what they are doing and spoils it is someone who just doesn't know. It doesn't mean that they have no regard for life, it means that they are ignorant. Ignorance CAN be fixed very easily.

Editing to add: Yes, people who starve their horses because money is tight should be locked up in a place just where they can see and smell food but not be able to eat it too as they are knowingly starving their animals.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Does anybody know the name or have a picture of the lunatic?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Does anybody know the name or have a picture of the lunatic?


r
No, but personally I like it to stay that way. People who do things like this do not need to be recognized imo, except by those they directly effect. This lunatics can then take the knowledge of the pain he caused, stare those people in the face, and carry that burden with them forever.

Mini rant over


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> r
> No, but personally I like it to stay that way. People who do things like this do not need to be recognized imo, except by those they directly effect. This lunatics can then take the knowledge of the pain he caused, stare those people in the face, and carry that burden with them forever.
> 
> Mini rant over


True, I just thought it might be good for people around where it happened to know what he looks like so that they can keep him away from their kids and animals. Who knows what's wrong with him; maybe he has some mental health problems.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I won't mention his name here, as I don't believe anyone here is near me. (Although if you are you can DM me)

A lot of the public now know his name, which can be quite dangerous, it was found through facebook and those of the sorts. 
As it is a police matter, best to let them deal with it. 
I have been informed, it is quite common here, when dealing with youths that they may actually take a month or so to proceed with punishment (I assume that is to somewhat protect identity? I'm not sure)
And it's likely some form of community service type work/hard labor may be in the cards. As far as I'm aware they can't/won't charge him (The fine for animal cruelty is 30,000 with 2 years jail term) The officer on the day also said (assuming it was an adult) they would be charged with misconduct of a weapon, having a weapon in public (Our stables are adjoined to a reserve, where multiple wallabies, who are protected here were also shot) so had he been an adult, it would of been quite a slew of charges.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

seabiscuit91 said:


> (Our stables are adjoined to a reserve, where multiple wallabies, who are protected here were also shot) so had he been an adult, it would of been quite a slew of charges.


Did they shoot the wallabies too? If so, they could be facing more than just local charges if the wallabies are a protected species. I think certain species fall under special worldwide protections and you can face some hefty fines for harming or killing a protected, endangered, or threatened species, and certain organizations can press charges against you themselves.

I do hope the older boy will be charged with the full force of the law, as everything he did is utterly sickening and he needs to face some sort of retribution for what he did. I don't think community service/hard labor is enough for something this cruel, and if a harsher punishment is not enacted I don't think this will deter him from committing similar crimes in the future, and the crimes will very likely spread to people as well.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

seabiscuit91 said:


> I won't mention his name here, as I don't believe anyone here is near me. (Although if you are you can DM me)
> 
> A lot of the public now know his name, which can be quite dangerous, it was found through facebook and those of the sorts.
> As it is a police matter, best to let them deal with it.
> ...



The justice system at the moment is just ridiculous! I saw this and couldn't believe it. I am in Cairns QLD and couldn't believe it but from what I have heard about Darwin it can be quite common for youths to be quite rowdy.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

That's terrible!! Awful!! The little pony looked so sweet even though she had arrows stuck in her. So sorry ya'll had to go through this!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There are some sick people around. 

Years ago there was apony mare in the riding school that, when in heat would constantly rub her tail. 

Several children went out to catch thenponies in that field and one came rushing back to say that Lave was bleeding badly and there was blood all over the field. 
When I got there the mare was covered in blood down her back end and you could see where she had moved around since the injury. 
When I looked she had a two foot length of rusty angle iron shoved in her. 
I could only surmise that she had been rubbing her tail on the gate and some drunk did it. 
She did survive with no ill effects. 

I then heard that there had been a bit of a hullabaloo at the pub the night before. Turns out that a rather rough neck family that occasionally drank in there had beaten up three lads - all were taken to hospital and no one knew who had done em over. 
One of the family was a regular in the pub and he heard these lads bragging and boasting over what they had done when they were last there so he made a phone call. 

Rough justice maybe. At least the three got a good cumuppance for their perverted act. If it had gone to court then they would have just been told not to do it again.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

seabiscuit91 said:


> I won't mention his name here, as I don't believe anyone here is near me. (Although if you are you can DM me)
> 
> A lot of the public now know his name, which can be quite dangerous, it was found through facebook and those of the sorts.
> As it is a police matter, best to let them deal with it.
> ...


So... what if someone who was 14 decided to shoot a bunch of people in a store? That seems ridiculous that they get so little discipline.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, thanks for posting this. I had not heard it. We should all be aware of anything that can happen to our horses no matter what part of the world we live in.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If someone shoots my horse and I know who did it, I will be the one going to prison.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Celeste said:


> If someone shoots my horse and I know who did it, I will be the one going to prison.


^Yeah. 


What has become of humanity these days...


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Celeste said:


> If someone shoots my horse and I know who did it, I will be the one going to prison.


Yep, if somebody was prowling around my pasture/property at night, I'd shoot him with my shotgun (technically my bro's), and say that I couldn't tell if it was a wild animal or a person in the bad light. *evil grin*. But seriously, nobody would be doing "community service" after killing my horse!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

And, come to think of it, I'm also under 18, so unless I killed him, I could say I _stole_ the gun and my parents didn't know about it, so then I'd probably be doing community service as well, right? Of course! That's what he's doing. Or maybe I should put some arrows in his gut with my bow... leave him lying in the pasture for a while for good measure... 

I'm thinking of so many good ways to get him; none of them very unpainful for him!

(I'm mostly kidding, tho, so y'all don't have to call the police in case I shoot our next visitor!)


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> And, come to think of it, I'm also under 18, so unless I killed him, I could say I _stole_ the gun and my parents didn't know about it, so then I'd probably be doing community service as well, right? Of course! That's what he's doing. Or maybe I should put some arrows in his gut with my bow... leave him lying in the pasture for a while for good measure...
> 
> I'm thinking of so many good ways to get him; none of them very unpainful for him!
> 
> (I'm mostly kidding, tho, so y'all don't have to call the police in case I shoot our next visitor!)


LOL You sound a lot like me! Ain't no one gonna touch my animals in ways I don't want them to!! Even my family knows to just leave my animals alone unless they've been told otherwise! 

I've been asked what I would do if someone tried to hurt me. The answer? "they would be the one coming back with all the hurts!" The same goes with all the animals on the farm. I trust no one except my dad and maybe my younger sister to take care of the farm. Not even my 30 year old brother. I've missed vacations over it, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do for your animals! If that means killing someone, then I may just have to do that lol 



It really is sad though, the way some people treat animals.......I mean what type of home life did this boy have?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> LOL You sound a lot like me! Ain't no one gonna touch my animals in ways I don't want them to!! Even my family knows to just leave my animals alone unless they've been told otherwise!
> 
> I've been asked what I would do if someone tried to hurt me. The answer? "they would be the one coming back with all the hurts!" The same goes with all the animals on the farm. I trust no one except my dad and maybe my younger sister to take care of the farm. Not even my 30 year old brother. I've missed vacations over it, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do for your animals! If that means killing someone, then I may just have to do that lol
> 
> ...


Same; one of my older brothers sometimes tries to tell me what to do with my horses. Like when my greedy old horses are desperate for the grain my brother's carrying past them, and he thinks they're starving and gives them, like, a lot! That's happened once... and I don't think he's gonna do it again! Come to think of it, the person I'd trust most to take care of my horses is one of my younger brothers. He rides as well, and I've rambled on and on about horses often enough that he knows quite a bit, especially nutrition wise.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Same; one of my older brothers sometimes tries to tell me what to do with my horses. Like when my greedy old horses are desperate for the grain my brother's carrying past them, and he thinks they're starving and gives them, like, a lot! That's happened once... and I don't think he's gonna do it again! Come to think of it, the person I'd trust most to take care of my horses is one of my younger brothers. He rides as well, and I've rambled on and on about horses often enough that he knows quite a bit, especially nutrition wise.


Lol what horse isn't "starving?" I think everyone here has learned that horses are pigs and they get their share of feed when they decide to break into the cows! 

I kid you not, something bad ALWAYS happens when my dad is gone and I'm not watching the cows. Once we had to dump a whole bulk milk take out because my older bro and younger sis milked a cow that had meds in her. After that, I've always made sure I'm in charge when dads gone. It's kinda fun to know more than your big brother lol 

We've had bad hired guys, so I guess that's why I don't trust many people with the cows.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> Lol what horse isn't "starving?" I think everyone here has learned that horses are pigs and they get their share of feed when they decide to break into the cows!
> 
> I kid you not, something bad ALWAYS happens when my dad is gone and I'm not watching the cows. Once we had to dump a whole bulk milk take out because my older bro and younger sis milked a cow that had meds in her. After that, I've always made sure I'm in charge when dads gone. It's kinda fun to know more than your big brother lol
> 
> We've had bad hired guys, so I guess that's why I don't trust many people with the cows.


Ya, we have beef cattle, so milking isn't an issue, but there's always some calves on meds, and if it's forgotten or the wrong med given, it can also be disastrous. My brothers all know quite a bit about cows, but when it comes to horses, nothing! I get what you're saying about knowing more than older siblings! My bro who's closest to me in age (only 2 years older), will go mental when I know more than he does about something (and that happens quite a lot lol)! It's quite hilarious, actually!


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

There was something my old uncle Jerry Olson (he was actually a famous rodeo guy) used to say about fooling with another person's animal. There was a horse tethered outside his house the belonged to him (or my grandma, can't remember) and these kids were teasing it and throwing rocks at it. Jerry was a big, rough man. He stepped out and looked at those kids and said, "Them's fighting words to mess with another man's horse!".

Those kids were out of there after the first sight of him.


----------



## Daninextdoor (Oct 9, 2017)

This is just so sad that this happened. Just so sad. I would be thoroughly heartbroken. I love my horse and I love my barn. Jeopardizing the safety of any of the barn's horses would stir up crazy anger among all of us. 

However.

As much as I love my horse; as much as it is horrifically wrong for a young man to abuse these beautiful creatures, I do not agree that a 17 yr old *child* should be eliminated from society. I realize the severity of what he has done. I get that the kid is probably messed up to do such a thing. But, he is just 17. He could have been my son. I was living on my own at 17. I had my own job, I took care of my own responsibilities. AND. I still did stupid stuff (thankfully, not this stupid). 

We have to prevent our society from becoming a place where we put so little value on human life. No horse, or other creature, deserves this type of abuse. Neither does a 17 year old deserve to rot in jail, be impaled by an arrow or to be strung up at the nearest tree. Yes, what he did was serious. What he did was beyond dumb. But should we judge a 17 year old *CHILD* (because he still is, in fact, a child) by the worst decision of his life and consign him to an ominous and never-ending fate? He is still a human being and while many of us feel more connected to our horses than other humans, have we really gotten to a place in society where we place so little value on human life?

Just step back for a minute... People on this thread are saying an adolescent should be put to death. Yes, the perpetrator(s) should be severely punished. But this kid has the rest of his life to regret what he did. He is young enough that with the right intervention, he could change - perhaps become the greatest advocate for the very creatures he abused. While horses are probably more human than our own race sometimes, we cannot devalue human life so much that we are calling for this kid's execution. If we do that, we would be no better than the teenagers who hurt these horses. 

I get that this is not going to be a popular opinion. It shakes me to the core when I discover cyber-lynch-mobs - even if they are just blowing off steam. We just can't become that. We can not allow our race to descend to that.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Everybody is just angry. It is a very emotional subject. Nobody is going to fly out to Australia and hunt down this kid. 

We consider our horses to be family members. 

That kid will probably eliminate himself from society. If he has no more regard for other people than that, he will eventually get himself into more trouble than he can get out of. i just hope that he can turn around; I seriously doubt he will. And what about the 14 year old that cheered him on? He needs to be completely away from the older kid before they go out together and kill people. 

It makes you wonder how they raised him.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Well to be fair to his parents, I believe it was his father who drove him to the police stations the following evening and turned him in. 

So to me, that can show that they have taken some responsibility here. To a degree I feel quite sorry for the parents, as I'm sure they are just as upset and outraged this happened. They probably want their son to be punished, but are also probably fearful for his safety. (I'm just speculating, I'm not 100% sure of their situation) 
That would be very hard position.

I did find out yesterday this child has had no previous marks against his name, or brushes with the law at all. 
If it is mental health, the parents can't be blamed.


----------



## Mewlie (Apr 14, 2017)

While I don't think it's appropriate for people to go after the 17-year-old with death threats/wishes, I'm also against treating him like he's a child who needs a slap on the wrist and a time out to think about his actions. Getting a crossbow, bolts, and making the journey to a stable to shoot horses isn't an impulsive decision, in my opinion; there is plenty of time to think "hey, maybe this isn't such a smart idea". 

What a terribly sad, tragic, and shameful thing to have happened. He may not be getting the punishment many think he deserves, but one can only hope the consequences socially will give him back some semblance of an empathetic brain.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, not a rare occurrence, as we have at least several such incidents every year
A few are \hunting mistakes, but far from limited to accidents. There are sick people around!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

BC

Arrow attack: Pony shot through the chest on B.C. farm | CTV Vancouver News

This horse died

Horse put down after found shot in the side with two arrows at Fannie Bay Equestrian Club

Another horse shot with arrow at a Darwin equestrian club | Daily Mail Online


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Smilie said:


> BC
> 
> Arrow attack: Pony shot through the chest on B.C. farm | CTV Vancouver News
> 
> ...


Yes those bottom 2 articles are from this incident.
Pearly and Hollywood. 
Didn't realize it got picked up by daily mail and news.com!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear you were closely effected, being close to this horse SeaBiscuit. I was effected enough reading about it! Just awful! 

I actually agree with MMshiro - yes, this IS different because of intent, but the lack of respect/regard for life & suffering of an animal is exactly the same, whether someone pleads ignorance or not.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I really should read through but this is heartbreaking and horribly not isolated. I did see it on FB and I am so sorry for everyone that knew and loved the pony. I worry about ours. We have a group of 14,15 and 16 year olds that go to my child's school and the local high school that stole a gun and walked up to a woman walking her dog and shot the dog. They were brought in, are waiting for a court date but are still in school bragging about what they did. Sadly many think this was "cool" so are not being shunned as you would expect. Jail is too good for them. There is just so much wrong in a society where this is the acceptable norm because "they're just kids and they don't know any better." I call BS on that.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Quoting Daninextdoor : "Just step back for a minute... People on this thread are saying an adolescent should be put to death. Yes, the perpetrator(s) should be severely punished. *But this kid has the rest of his life to regret what he did. *He is young enough that with the right intervention, he could change - perhaps become the greatest advocate for the very creatures he abused. While horses are probably more human than our own race sometimes, we cannot devalue human life so much that we are calling for this kid's execution. If we do that, we would be no better than the teenagers who hurt these horses." 
Unfortunately many of these kids have no remorse or regret and move from animals to humans. While I don't agree with lynch mobs there comes a time when the punishment should fit the crime and payment should come directly from the perpetrator not mommy and daddy signing a check while kiddie does a few hours picking up trash or whatever passes for community service in some areas which is likely to be what happens in the case we have locally. Mental health evaluations don't always work. You know something is wrong in that brain, I know something is wrong in that brain but the kid can pass a mental health eval.... Says all the right things, looks and acts sorry but the reality is they aren't. They can play the system.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

He should certainly have to pay all vet bills and the value of the pony. If I had to pay up for my kids on something like this, I would have been so angry that they would pay. No cell phone, no car, no life until out of high school. And then off on your own.

It would never happen because I taught my kids to respect life and to respect other people's property.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

QtrBel said:


> I really should read through but this is heartbreaking and horribly not isolated. I did see it on FB and I am so sorry for everyone that knew and loved the pony. I worry about ours. We have a group of 14,15 and 16 year olds that go to my child's school and the local high school that stole a gun and walked up to a woman walking her dog and shot the dog. They were brought in, are waiting for a court date but are still in school bragging about what they did. Sadly many think this was "cool" so are not being shunned as you would expect. Jail is too good for them. There is just so much wrong in a society where this is the acceptable norm because "they're just kids and they don't know any better." I call BS on that.


And a good reason to have a conceal carry permit. Would I shoot someone who walked up to me and shot my dog? Yes, because I could be next.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Personally, I don't view a 17 year old as a child. Still half a brain, but not a child. 

I know an 11 year old boy who was given a BB gun when he was 7. He went outside to target practice on soda cans and then he saw a little song bird and took a shot at it. He hit it and killed it. That kid was devastated. He really wasn't thinking that it could kill the little bird. He came in the house crying about it and wouldn't touch a gun for several years he felt so bad. At seven this kid really didn't understand the repercussions of his action but he still had enough in him to feel horrible about it. A 17 year old knows exactly what those arrows will do and this 17 year old didn't care. He didn't care about the animal and he didn't care about the animals owners and/or caretakers.

Do I think that he should be thrown in jail for life? No. But he should have severe enough punishment that will make him really regret his decision to do this.

Honestly, this isn't a whole lot different than trophy hunting except that the animal belonged to someone.

It is sad what some people do to animals and to each other but this has been going on forever. It isn't the times. People are actually less barbaric than we used to be. You just hear about more of it because we live in a world where we know what happens across the world in about five minutes.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Actually that is what makes it different. That pony wasn't a trophy animal (whether wild or raised with that end in mind) where the attempt to kill is made as cleanly/quickly as possible that would be going on someone's (this person's) wall nor was it killed to put food on someone's table. It was a malicious, intentional act perpetrated on a defenseless, trusting animal that left it suffering. This was a treasured animal that was never meant to come to that end. 

This could easily become a discussion on parenting, reward vs punishment, social influence, peer pressure, bullies, mental illness, whether "evil" is born or created..... barbarism is relative. What is a psychopath? Genetic? Environmental? A mix of both? Can psychopathic traits be influenced to good? At what age do you need to apply pressure to swing toward a productive life and and away from a life of violence or crime? How and what pressure do you apply so that it doesn't backfire? My personal belief is that we are actually more barbaric now. We feed into the violence through glamorization and desenitization because we are truly an "instant" society as we are truly becoming a "global" society because of instant access to what happens across the globe. What is a fitting punishment for a violence that will likely escalate? What happens to that 7 year old when instead of being horrified is fascinated? Perhaps you can change the nature of the 7 year old as they still have a long way to go to reach maturity but how much change can you influence in that 17 year old? How drastic is your/societies response going to have to be to effect that change?

ETA this was sparked by Lori's post but is not directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

If the police can’t do a thing because he’s a minor then they should be come down like a ton of bricks on his parents. I know one parent turned him over to the police but that was too little and too late.

Of anybody, the parents would’ve known him the best and I don’t believe that he would've been the model student and son right up to the second before he shot the horses. They must’ve known that he had issues and they would’ve been best placed to help him or stop him from hurting others. Not allowing him to get his hands on a weapon would’ve been a start. His parents should be brought to justice as much as him.

I’m an archer (recurve, not crossbow) and we have to follow very strict rules about how and where we shoot and carry the weapons; I’m also around guns at work although I’ve no direct contact. Unfortunately, I’m well aware that all the rules in the world aren’t going to prevent something like this. It was only a few months ago that someone fired a crossbow bolt into a sports stadium in England. 
Responsible teaching and parenting might though.

If I had a penny for all the conversations I’ve had with parents about why it isn’t safe to allow their child unsupervised access to a bow and arrows, I’d be able to retire.

I remember a boy of fifteen coming for lessons and he was adamant that he wanted a higher-powered bow and not a beginner’s version; he said that he wanted to shoot like he’d seen on the films and TV – continuous, fast shooting and reloading – and he wanted to hunt. Hunting with a bow is illegal here but even if it wasn’t he didn’t have the correct training or support to do it safely. Myself and the other trainers classed him as dangerous and he wasn’t offered a place with the club. 

We did try to persuade his parents about the danger and his attitude but in their eyes he could do no wrong. Responsibility starts at home.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that is horrible. I'm so sorry to hear it happened at your barn! :sad: That is just sickening. & I agree- they definitely knew what they were doing. Clearly. Just a shame.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Caledonian said:


> If the police can’t do a thing because he’s a minor then they should be come down like a ton of bricks on his parents. I know one parent turned him over to the police but that was too little and too late.
> 
> Of anybody, the parents would’ve known him the best and I don’t believe that he would've been the model student and son right up to the second before he shot the horses. They must’ve known that he had issues and they would’ve been best placed to help him or stop him from hurting others. Not allowing him to get his hands on a weapon would’ve been a start. His parents should be brought to justice as much as him.
> 
> ...


Bow hunting season here is on right now, but we live in the country, and in our area, most teens are pretty responsible. Plus, the parents don't do so little with them that they think that they can just go shoot some animals. Every now and then there will be the case where a bow hunter only wounds an animal, and the animal manages to get away. That usually ends in at least a hefty fine, and the animal is hunted down and put out of his misery, but the hunters I've met around here would actually feel bad about making the animal suffer so bad. (All this is about wild animals, BTW. Deer, coyotes, the like.) 
Around here inhumane hunting and illegal hunting is never "overlooked". These laws are very much inforced.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

What you have is 'road hunters, quite often, versus trues responsible hunters.
Those road hunters, drive along, often mixing alcohol with hunting, versus responsible hunters, that both respect wildlife, and make sure as to what they are shooting.
Of, course, that excludes those that are mentally screwed up, and who deliberately shoot animals, torture animals, as a basic learning process to becoming serial killers
Again, a distinction needing to be made between stupid irresponsible people that accidentally shoot a horse, or their hunting partner, for that matter, and those that enjoy just shooting livestock deliberately, because they don't have normal moral parameters- ie sociopaths
When we were still living on our acreage, I used to picket various horses out in the ditch, both for extra grass and learning to leg picket, after I got home from work
One horse was a black Appaloosa stallion, two years old, with some frosting over his rump
As I was making supper one night< i heard a car screech to a stop. Several guys bailed out, and trained their rifle scopes on my horse. I guess, fogged by alcohol, he looked like a moose .
As they were training their rifles on that horse, my 13 year old son ran out, before I could stop him,
Those idiots were still sober enough to jump into their car, while tossing empty booze bottles out. ,as they roared off laughing .
I often thought as to what could have happened, and worse then my horse being shot!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Chilling thought.

And brings to mind what happens to people riding on the road sometimes. 

A HF member, maybe SunRider, told a terrible story of being chased. Even with the vehicle coming after her offroad. 
And dbArabians told of riding on a road with fences on each side, and a car full going past throwing things, turning around and coming back time and again. Both he and his horse were hurt as I recall.


----------

